# pillow fight



## Encolpius

Hello, I wonder what you call pillow fight in your language. Thanks a lot. 

*Hungarian: párnacsata [pillowbattle]*

*German: Kissenschlacht*


----------



## Dianou

Bataille de polochons en français


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:* *yastık* *savaşı* *[pillow* *war]*


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Μαξιλ(λ)αροπόλεμος (often, the second lambda is omitted)
maksilaro'polemos, _m._
Μαξιλ(λ)άρι, maksi'lari, _n._-->Byzantine word (μαξιλλάριον, maksi'larion, _n._) from the Latin, _maxillar, -is_ (pertaining to _maxilla_, jaw); the pillow
Πόλεμος, 'polemos, _m._-->War


----------



## saharuna

Hello Encolpius,



Encolpius said:


> Hello, I wonder what you call pillow fight in your language. Thanks a lot.
> 
> *Hungarian: párnacsata [pillowbattle]*
> 
> *German: Kissenschlacht*


 
*Japanese: 枕投げ makura-nage*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese, according to my research: briga de travesseiro(s).


----------



## Encolpius

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> Μαξιλ(λ)αροπόλεμος (often, the second lambda is omitted)
> maksilaro'polemos, _m._
> Μαξιλ(λ)άρι, maksi'lari, _n._-->Byzantine word (μαξιλλάριον, maksi'larion, _n._) from the Latin, _maxillar, -is_ (pertaining to _maxilla_, jaw); the pillow
> Πόλεμος, 'polemos, _m._-->War



Hello, it is a very interesting word, something to remember. (I love those [ancient] Greek compunds). And the etymology is amazing, too. 
BUT, have you heard it, is it a real word or just your translation? And it is a crazy question, but how would you say: fight of jaws? Thanks.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _tyynysota_, -n, -a (lit. "pillow war")


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:*  драка подушками [dr*a*ka pad*u*shkami]


----------



## apmoy70

Encolpius said:


> Hello, it is a very interesting word, something to remember. (I love those [ancient] Greek compunds). And the etymology is amazing, too.
> BUT, have you heard it, is it a real word or just your translation? And it is a crazy question, but how would you say: fight of jaws? Thanks.


No, it's the real word for the pillow fight. «Μαξιλ(λ)αροπόλεμος» (maksilaro'polemos) is lit. the "pillow-war". «Μαξιλάρι» (maksi'lari) is the common word for pillow since the Byzantine times. I do not really know why the Latin loanword _maxillar_ prevailed (maxillar, also from the Latin _maxilla_--> the jaw, cheekbone). Maybe because it's a cushion to support the head (and when we lay our head on it we touch it with the cheekbone?)
There's a similar medical word in English, _maxillary_ (adj.): Pertaining to the superior jaw.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Hello,
In Spanish that would be: pelea/lucha/guerra de almohadas.


----------



## phosphore

Rallino said:


> *Turkish:* *yastık* *savaşı* *[pillow* *war]*


 
Serbian:

tuča jastucima=fight with pillows


----------



## Rallino

phosphore said:


> Serbian:
> 
> tuča jastucima=fight with pillows



Oh we have an almost common word! How is _*jastucima*_ in dictionary form? (I mean without the declensions)


----------



## Encolpius

Rallino said:


> Oh we have an almost common word! How is _*jastucima*_ in dictionary form? (I mean without the declensions)



Hello, the word is jastuk and it is of Turkish origin.


----------



## phosphore

Rallino said:


> Oh we have an almost common word! How is _*jastucima*_ in dictionary form? (I mean without the declensions)


 
It's jastuk (in both our orthography and the phonetic transcription), that's why I quoted your post. 

(I think all our words related to bedding, jastuk=pillow, jorgan=duvet, ćebe=(wool) blanket, čaršav=(bad) sheet, dušek=mattress, come from Turkish as they don't sound Slavic to me.)


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: *'kussengevecht'* (ipillow fight [vecht]).


----------



## Rallino

phosphore said:


> It's jastuk (in both our orthography and the phonetic transcription), that's why I quoted your post.
> 
> (I think all our words related to bedding, jastuk=pillow, jorgan=duvet, ćebe=(wool) blanket, čaršav=(bad) sheet, dušek=mattress, come from Turkish as they don't sound Slavic to me.)



Wow interesting  *ć *is pronunced _'ts'_ right? But tsebe doesn't ring any bells in my head. Perhaps that one isn't Turkish. _Blanket = Battaniye_ for us.


----------



## phosphore

Rallino said:


> Wow interesting  *ć *is pronunced _'ts'_ right? But tsebe doesn't ring any bells in my head. Perhaps that one isn't Turkish. _Blanket = Battaniye_ for us.


 
Actually <ć> represents the voiceless palato-alveolar affricate and it may come from a palatalised /t/ or /k/. Maybe there is some word like "tyebe" or "kebe" in Turkish?


----------



## Rallino

phosphore said:


> Actually <ć> represents the voiceless palato-alveolar affricate and it may come from a palatalised /t/ or /k/. Maybe there is some word like "tyebe" or "kebe" in Turkish?



I've searched the dictionary of TDK (Turkish Language Association). Kebe exists, though, it means a jacket or a coat made of hard linen. Cuirass. 
This word, by the way, is not in use. At least I've never heard it for 25 years  But yes, I guess _ćebe_ and _kebe_ are related


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

polštářová bitva


----------



## ThomasK

Is there any link with other Slavic languages, with one of the above-mentioned words ? (Does the first word refer to the pillows or the second ?)


----------



## Orlin

ThomasK said:


> Is there any link with other Slavic languages, with one of the above-mentioned words ? (Does the first word refer to the pillows or the second ?)


 
I'm almost 100% sure that bitva is a fight and the 1st word is a possessive adjective "of the pillows". I saw the Serbian version: in it the 1st word is fight and the 2nd is "pillows" in the instrumental case (= English "with pillows"). Bulgarian uses a similar model: бой с възглавници/boi s vazglavnici - because of the lack of noun cases a combination "with"+noun is used instead.


----------



## ilocas2

Orlin said:


> I'm almost 100% sure that bitva is a fight and the 1st word is a possessive adjective "of the pillows". I saw the Serbian version: in it the 1st word is fight and the 2nd is "pillows" in the instrumental case (= English "with pillows"). Bulgarian uses a similar model: бой с възглавници/boi s vazglavnici - because of the lack of noun cases a combination "with"+noun is used instead.



Hi, *bitva* means actually battle, fight is *boj*, but "polštářový boj" or "boj s polštáři" doesn't sound naturally. I found also *polštářová bitka*. *Bitka* means fight between groups of people or between individuals. Something like fight between football fans, on the street, etc., it's not used much for sport or war.


----------



## Orlin

ilocas2 said:


> Hi, *bitva* means actually battle, fight is *boj*, but "polštářový boj" or "boj s polštáři" doesn't sound naturally. I found also *polštářová bitka*. *Bitka* means fight between groups of people or between individuals. Something like fight between football fans, on the street, etc., it's not used much for sport or war.


 
Then bitva (CZ) is equivalent to Bulgarian битка and Russian битва. Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego:
*Rifa/pelexa de almofadas/cabezais*


----------



## Agró

En *català*:

Guerra/Batalla de coixins.


----------



## vaftrudner

In Swedish: Kuddkrig (pillow war)


----------



## kepulauan

In *Icelandic*:
_Koddaslagur_ (pillow fight).


----------

